# The Goats Wreck Christmas [Video]



## Epona142




----------



## thegoatmama

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:
That is hysterical! Thank you for sharing. How clever! :clap:


----------



## Epona142

thegoatmama said:


> :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:
> That is hysterical! Thank you for sharing. How clever! :clap:


Thank you! I had a lot of fun making it - just love thinking up cute things to do


----------



## Failingfarmer

Oh how funny! My 8 year old and I watched and giggled the entire time.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh my gracious! That was AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

How inspiring!! Great job!! Now to con my kids to help me make one...


----------



## Epona142

Thank you everyone!  Your kind words make the time and effort totally worth it.



Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Now to con my kids to help me make one...


You totally should! The more goat videos and content creators out there, the better.


----------



## Hartwigfarms

That made my day


----------



## ksalvagno

Silly!


----------



## Damfino

Hilarious video!!


----------



## billiejw89

cute!


----------



## Epona142

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Epona142




----------



## Goats Rock

Cute video! And the bribery is great, too! Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Bansil

:thankU:


----------



## groovyoldlady

We LaManchas and Nigies too. Our Munchie would have unwrapped those presents in no time. She can leave no paper untorn! I love your Munchy's 'tude... She's all, "Stupid Nigerians"!


----------



## Epona142

Haha yes Sea Pearl (The LM) is overflowing with personality - which is why she often ends up in starring roles! 

The shoot took two days - by the time I made it to the Christmas tree part, they were so done with my nonsense! So I had to try again the next day and increase the bribery.


----------



## GodsGarden

Lol, that was great!! Thank you!! I am the goat nut but I am definitely showing this to the rest of the family! Merry Christmas!


----------



## goatylisa

Love it!


----------



## Epona142




----------



## PygmyMom

Oh my gosh. I'm dying. How clever and hilarious! You should put that on YouTube so we can share it! Absolutely hysterical!


----------



## Epona142

PygmyMom said:


> Oh my gosh. I'm dying. How clever and hilarious! You should put that on YouTube so we can share it! Absolutely hysterical!


I'm so glad you like it!! It is on Youtube - my channel can be found at www.youtube.com/c/knsfarmtx I post a lot of goat videos. It's fun!

  :thankU:


----------



## Clarebear12345

Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Subscribed! How many goats do you have?


----------



## thegoatmama

Me too! Your videos are so much fun! I keep watching and rewatching Goats Try Pie :slapfloor:
What program do you use to edit and add their names and stuff?


----------

